# One FLAC, so many volume controls......



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

When reproducing digital files we often have to deal with 2 to 3 volume controls:

1) The media player (Windows Media, J River, Winamp, etc.)
2) The PC (in your Desktop Taskbar, not always the same as above)
3) The amplifier (receiver, active speakers, headphone amp, etc)

Can anyone chime in on best practices to set levels on the various components?

For example the keyboard control might drive the fact that you leave the active speakers on the PC at a set level as opposed to the remote control for the receiver's volume which would lead to organize in exactly the opposite manner. But what is that level? 1/4? 1/2?

Are there combinations that introduce more distortion? (more volume on the PC than on the amp?

It probably would be important to consider the amplifier's preference for input voltage which I guess is what is changing when you change the volume in software.

Many possibilities here, your input would be great.

Regards,

Javier


----------



## Basite (Nov 29, 2012)

I use a mixing console. and seperate amps for my home theater. Try that for many volume controls 

No, it's a matter of common sense, I think.
On my laptop, I always set the level to 2 blocks under max (Macbook pro), I measured the output voltage with a -20dBFS 1000hz tone, and it came to something sensible back then, don't know what though. Same with the volume in Itunes, somewhere around 80-90%. Those levels are "fixed", and I do the rest of the volume control with the amplifier (well, mixing console, in my case, amp levels are also fixed).

Why those levels? Maybe it's just me, but I believe that at full output level, you're straining the soundcard, leaving no possible headroom etc. This may differ from pc to pc, but this was somewhat logical to me.

looking at SN ratio, it's better to put balance everything out a little. pc output set too low, results in much more needed gain at the amplifier side = more noise. I have yet to find the commercial pc soundcard that puts out levels high enough to clip the amplifier's input stage, so the sound card output is set higher (it's line level, so lower levels are most likely attenuated, which is useless in the chain...

Hope that helps...
Bert.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree, S/N ratio is the first consideration. The higher the level going into the analog devices, the better your S/N ratio will be, so lowering the gain on the amp end works out better. Otherwise, if there is a conveinience factor, consider that. When I use my HTPC though the AVR, I often use the AVR volume control on my remote. When I listen from the HTPC through the dragonfly to the pre-amp I use the pre-amp. When I listen through the computer speakers I use those controls. Bottom line is that I usually keep the sound card volume up and control downline.

Ultimately, however, I can't tell much difference in the sound. My noise level is low in my analog system, so there is not much of an issue unless I go really high on my preamp gain and very low from the HTPC. Another down side to increasing the gain on the amp is potential damage to speakers if someone switches to another source with much higher output.


----------



## vjsanaiz (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Bert, thanks Leonard for your input.

So, in sum, use a significant portion of gain on the software side, without hitting max, and manage volume on the amp side. Even before I asked it seemed the most logical but your comments reinforce the intuition.

Regards,

Javier


----------

